# Bay Area Bosses 1st Annual Car Show



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I know it is early but we wanted to make sure to get the date set .... Flyer coming in about two weeks .... Location soon to be announced ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is on my calendar :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 27 2006, 11:39 AM~6645388
> *I know it is early but we wanted to make sure to get the date set .... Flyer coming in about two weeks .... Location soon to be announced ....
> *


  ILL BE THERE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 27 2006, 12:39 PM~6645388
> *I know it is early but we wanted to make sure to get the date set .... Flyer coming in about two weeks .... Location soon to be announced ....
> *


YOU KNOW LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

tony will be in the house


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOOD LUCK............LET YOU KNOW IT AINT EASY....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 27 2006, 03:42 PM~6646691
> *GOOD LUCK............LET YOU KNOW IT AINT EASY....
> *


STREESFULL


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

ME AND MY LOW C FAMILIA WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 27 2006, 04:42 PM~6646691
> *GOOD LUCK............LET YOU KNOW IT AINT EASY....
> *



:uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

HEY HOMIES YOU KNOW ALL NNNNOR-CAL WILL SUPPORT YOU GUYS WHERE ARE YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE THE SHOW HOMIES


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Nov 27 2006, 06:49 PM~6647267
> *:uh:
> *


SUCK A DICK DIPPINIIT :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i sappose i can by a new ride so i can come too


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 27 2006, 06:52 PM~6647278
> *SUCK A DICK DIPPINIIT :uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 27 2006, 12:37 PM~6645672
> *is on my calendar  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:uh: yes it could be stressful n may be not EZ. but hopefully everyting will come through. Wanna give you guys credit for putting it down.  :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD...... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the support homies .... We are working with a promoter that has a couple spots in mind .... I am going to make sure that the one we pick is big enough .... I am not going to let happen what went down in Compton (not talking shit).... I know it is allot of work and i am ready for that .... i might be hitting up a few people just for idea's of where they get things ....


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh yea............and you know this.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 28 2006, 10:06 AM~6651594
> *Thanks for all the support homies .... We are working with a promoter that has a couple spots in mind .... I am going to make sure that the one we pick is big enough .... I am not going to let happen what went down in Compton (not talking shit).... I know it is allot of work and i am ready for that .... i might be hitting up a few people just for idea's of where they get things ....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

found a location yet?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We are having our meeting this weekend and i should know more ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ok I will be interested in a vendors booth :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok sounds good .... i will let bring it up in the meeting .... :thumbsup:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 02:08 PM~6645765
> * ILL BE THERE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i be in there Locs hit me up if you need help


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 13 2006, 01:33 PM~6755567
> *i be in there Locs hit me up if you need help
> *


Cool thanks bro ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup locs... you know "BIG RASTA" got ya'll back. let me know if you need me to bring 98.1 KISS F.M. to the spot, i'll be more than happy to play some old school music.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

there you go


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin: CALI LIFE will be there.


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

let me know if u need my help


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

So are you going to tell them where its going to be or should I do it?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Dec 24 2006, 05:08 PM~6816975
> *So are you going to tell them where its going to be or should I do it?
> *


its not cool to keep secrets


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*any hop? jus wonderin. did you guys get the location yet? lookin forward to beein there :thumbsup:*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WUTS HOMIE'S!!!!! YOU GUYS GOT MY SUPPORT, LET ME KNOW HOW I CAN HELP. IF AT ALL POSSIBLE I WANT TO GET A BOOTH!!!! MERRY X-MAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 27 2006, 04:58 PM~6646811
> *STREESFULL
> *


X10


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Dec 24 2006, 05:08 PM~6816975
> *So are you going to tell them where its going to be or should I do it?
> *


I will let them know as soon as i get the flyer which Mig is working on .... 

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where's da flyer? :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low v will be there in support.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 3 2007, 12:34 PM~6891886
> *where's da flyer?  :biggrin:
> *


Going to see how it is coming along this weekend ..... I want it done and ready by next week ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

For all that wanted a booth at the show ... PM me contact info and what you want a booth for so i can bring all that info to the other guys working on this and we can get all that locked in .... 

Thanks 

Locs


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 5 2007, 11:49 AM~6910895
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's going on Coast .... ? How have things been?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uce will be there to support


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 5 2007, 11:11 AM~6911103
> *What's going on Coast .... ? How have things been?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7003949
> *
> *


The location and more details will be ready after our meeting this Sunday coming up .... 
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

GONNA BE A HOP?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2007, 04:13 PM~7004744
> *The location and more details will be ready after our meeting this Sunday coming up ....
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so what happened? wheres it gonna be :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 22 2007, 11:41 AM~7054053
> *so what happened? wheres it gonna be :biggrin:
> *


Ok so for some info but not all of it .... 

It is going to be in Oakland right off the 580 which is a cool area .... 
the flyer is going to be done by next week (i hope)
Car reg $25
Bike reg $15
Sorry no pre reg
Car hop we are still looking into 


I have one person who wants a booth .... if anyone else wants to get a booth shoot me a PM and we will get you in there .... 

More info to come next week .... 

Thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2007, 02:16 PM~7055174
> *Ok so for some info but not all of it ....
> 
> It is going to be in Oakland right off the 580 which is a cool area ....
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

in oklan where


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

oakland oakland


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straightflush_@Jan 23 2007, 01:30 PM~7064037
> *in oklan where
> *


I don't have the exact address .... It is a school right off the 580 .... I will have the address by monday ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Locs, I put in a request for the monday off after the show.....I have a feeling I`m gonna need it! hno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cruizing after?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sams :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jan 23 2007, 08:19 PM~7066921
> *Hey Locs, I put in a request for the monday off after the show.....I have a feeling I`m gonna need it!  hno:
> *


Hell yeah ... going to be a long long day .... but well worth it ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 23 2007, 08:53 PM~7067434
> *cruizing after?
> *


Sounds like a plan .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 23 2007, 11:17 PM~7068871
> *sams :0
> *


You know it


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I say after we take the long route and CRUISE over to SAMS!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jan 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7072815
> *I say after we take the long route and CRUISE over to SAMS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jan 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7072815
> *I say after we take the long route and CRUISE over to SAMS!
> *


yup 
the city streets cruizing slow 
breakn necks


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7067434
> *cruizing after?
> *


international?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 25 2007, 07:23 PM~7086695
> *international?
> *


You know it!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jan 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7072815
> *I say after we take the long route and CRUISE over to SAMS!
> *


E14TH :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jan 27 2007, 09:14 AM~7100948
> *:biggrin: TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT !


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

We might be changing the location.....we have a much better oppertunity and much much bigger location! Its still in the east bay and still in the Oakland area!
As soon as we get the confermation everyone will know! 
Location is still TBA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

UPDATE


Same date July 22nd 2007
New Location Alameda naval base

The flier is finishing up this week 

Once the flier is done i will announce the categories 

We are going to be having some local artists preform 

There will be a BOXING EVENT going on from one of the local gyms in the area .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7530306
> *UPDATE
> Same date July 22nd 2007
> New Location Alameda naval base
> ...


HOP? THAT IS LIKE THE BEST PLACE TO HOLD A HOP EVER DEAD LEVEL


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7531924
> *HOP? THAT IS LIKE THE BEST PLACE TO HOLD A HOP EVER  DEAD LEVEL
> *


Working things like that out ..... 

Will keep you updated ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7530306
> *UPDATE
> Same date July 22nd 2007
> New Location Alameda naval base
> ...


 :0 :0 who who who :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2007, 10:06 AM~7553238
> *:0  :0  who who who  :0  :0
> *


That will be announced later we are working to see if we can get this guy before we let it out of the bag yet .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Boxing event & Car show sounds real good :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

you know ima show up :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Apr 24 2007, 11:31 AM~7762675
> *you know ima show up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7530306
> *UPDATE
> Same date July 22nd 2007
> New Location Alameda naval base
> ...



Sounds good Playa!! Gonna get the work out to my car club so we can cruise down to the A-Town. Peace.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 26 2007, 09:33 PM~7783073
> *Sounds good Playa!! Gonna get the work out to my car club so we can cruise down to the A-Town. Peace.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

Send me a flyer to post here
http://www.rodsandwheels.com/gallery2/main...g2_itemId=24437

Will be attending


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

chianolegacy san fran will be there 
send flyier & pre-reg forms
pace!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 3 2007, 02:18 PM~7828450
> *chianolegacy san fran will be there
> send flyier & pre-reg forms
> pace!!!
> *


Yea Playa, hook me up wit da pre-regs if possible and an electronic version of dat flyer so I can advertise fo ya'll. Ya know Sactown gotcha back. I'll try and have several riders come to da show. Peace......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 3 2007, 04:34 PM~7829227
> *Yea Playa, hook me up wit da pre-regs if possible and an electronic version of dat flyer so I can advertise fo ya'll. Ya know Sactown gotcha back. I'll try and have several riders come to da show. Peace......
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

here is the flyer


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 10 2007, 08:33 PM~7879639
> *here is the flyer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7530306
> *UPDATE
> Same date July 22nd 2007
> New Location Alameda naval base
> ...


  got to represent you know!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Tight flyer Bosses !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

thanx for the flyer, we'll post it up on our website, peace!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Are these amateur fighters that are fighting? If so my lil brother is an amateur fighter out of Woodland Ca. He is a light weight . He weighs 132 lbs if he is able to fight at this event please let me know thanks


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't wait !!!!! Do you guys have any fliers on paper?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 11:13 AM~7900198
> *Can't wait !!!!! Do you guys have any fliers on paper?
> *


Getting printed this week and we will have them ready for the show this Sunday .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 11:11 AM~7900189
> *Are these amateur fighters that are fighting? If so  my lil brother is an amateur fighter out of Woodland Ca. He is a light weight . He  weighs 132 lbs if he is able to fight at this event please let me know thanks
> *


Not sure bro but I will ask .... from my understanding the gym that is doing this has all the fighters but i will check ....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2007, 11:48 AM~7900401
> *Not sure bro but I will ask .... from my understanding the gym that is doing this has all the fighters but i will check ....
> *


Thanks


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:



Any artist preforming :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 12:02 PM~7900523
> *:thumbsup:
> Any artist preforming :dunno:
> *


I think we are still working on locking one in .... we have two that are from the Bay Area but are not main stream ..... Will know more this sunday .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


LYRICAL NERD IS PRETTY TIGHT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 12:02 PM~7900523
> *:thumbsup:
> Any artist preforming :dunno:
> *





si meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 16 2007, 03:17 PM~7918100
> *si meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 09:42 AM~7908265
> *:thumbsup:
> LYRICAL NERD IS PRETTY TIGHT
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2007, 11:48 AM~7900401
> *Not sure bro but I will ask .... from my understanding the gym that is doing this has all the fighters but i will check ....
> *




I think wut he is trying 2 ask is if he can get in da ring n get knocked out :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 03:38 PM~7965115
> *I think wut he is trying 2 ask is if he can get in da ring n get knocked out  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

tt t :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8000224
> *tt                                    t :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Back to the top


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8079928
> *TTT
> *


locs....... send me the address on how to get there so i can map quest it!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8082762
> *locs....... send me the address on how to get there so i can map quest it!!!
> *


The Alameda Naval Base - 800 West Tower.....


----------



## Brians Dad (Jun 7, 2007)

Ill try to make it for Brian............i know he would want to go.......... ill see what happens.........Danny .........for you...and LUX FAMILY..........Brians shit will roll...........god bless you all..........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8089164
> *The Alameda Naval Base - 800 West Tower.....
> *


  :dunno: thats the address?? how do you get there from the 650??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 12 2007, 01:20 PM~8090581
> *   :dunno: thats the address?? how do you get there from the 650??
> *


Let me get the directions and i will post them up ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2007, 02:05 PM~8090887
> *Let me get the directions and i will post them up ....
> *


right on bro!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i need a both :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

for those that want to participate on the tournaments in our bb-q call 510-274-8801 ask for guerro or jr. he lost his phone so got a new #


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonder what the weather is going to be like then :dunno: hopefully not as hot as 2day :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2007, 10:51 AM~8103821
> *Wonder what the weather is going to be like then :dunno: hopefully not as hot as 2day :uh:
> *


Should be good since we are going to be next to the water .... 

got a new twist to the show too .... will unveil it on monday .... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

also will have info on who will be performing ... i hope ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

to the top


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 11:44 AM~8104196
> *:biggrin:
> *


T(to) T(the) T (top)


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 14 2007, 12:17 PM~8104408
> *T(to) T(the) T (top)
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 10:57 AM~8103872
> *Should be good since we are going to be next to the water ....
> 
> got a new twist to the show too .... will unveil it on monday ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2007, 02:13 PM~8105057
> *
> *


Have to wait till monday we are talking about it during our meeting on Saturday 

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, imma be on this mutha**er at 12:01am
Monday..... :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 01:44 PM~8104888
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8110625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 15 2007, 11:10 AM~8111120
> *:biggrin:
> *


2 clean


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 15 2007, 12:26 PM~8111516
> *2 clean
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

T(TO T(THE) T(TOP)


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: we'll be there!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 09:34 AM~8116234
> *TTT :thumbsup:    we'll be there!
> *



there you go.... you're getting the hang of it :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 09:34 AM~8116234
> *TTT :thumbsup:    we'll be there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So i little change to the show .... the lot we were going to use at the naval base was changed ... so now we are going to be off to the left of the lot where the USS Hornet is USS Hornet So now the boxing is going to be held on the ship itself and the cars are going to be in the parking lot ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 09:23 AM~8126458
> *So i little change to the show .... the lot we were going to use at the naval base was changed ... so now we are going to be off to the left of the lot where the USS Hornet is USS Hornet So now the boxing is going to be held on the ship itself and the cars are going to be in the parking lot ....
> *



ttmft  hey bro how do you get there from so.city?....to the show location? is it off 101 south?? hit me up


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

From San Francisco: Cross the Bay Bridge towards Oakland and follow the signs for S-880/San Jose/Alameda. Take Broadway/Alameda exit and turn right on 5th street. After proceeding at least three blocks, merge into left lane and follow signs to Alameda via the Webster Street Tube (tunnel). Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster St to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)

From Sacramento and 80 Westbound: Take 880 south and take the Broadway/Alameda exit. At the end of the ramp turn right on 5th street. After proceeding at least three blocks, merge into left lane and follow signs to Alameda via the Webster Street Tube (tunnel). Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster Street to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)

From Walnut Creek and 24 Westbound: Take Highway 24 to 980 to downtown Oakland. Take the 11th/12th Street exit onto Brush Street. Proceed to 7th street and turn left onto 7th Street. Turn right on Webster Street which will take you into the Webster Street Tube (tunnel) to Alameda. Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster Street to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)

From San Jose and 880 Northbound: Proceed toward downtown Oakland and take Broadway exit. At the end of the ramp follow the signs to Alameda, turning right on Broadway and then immediately turning right on 7th street. Go two blocks to Webster and turn right again, entering the Webster Street Tube (tunnel) to Alameda. Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster Street to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)

From Oakland Airport: Follow Hegenberger out of the Airport and turn left on Doolittle Drive. This will lead over a bridge and become Otis Drive. At the end of the road, turn right on Westline Drive/8th Street. Turn left on Central Avenue and follow the road approx. 1 mile and through the bend. After the traffic light, stay to the left to continue on Main Street. At Atlantic Avenue, turn left through the gate and into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 04:25 PM~8129037
> *From San Francisco: Cross the Bay Bridge towards Oakland and follow the signs for S-880/San Jose/Alameda. Take Broadway/Alameda exit and turn right on 5th street. After proceeding at least three blocks, merge into left lane and follow signs to Alameda via the Webster Street Tube (tunnel). Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster St to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)
> 
> From Sacramento and 80 Westbound: Take 880 south and take the Broadway/Alameda exit. At the end of the ramp turn right on 5th street. After proceeding at least three blocks, merge into left lane and follow signs to Alameda via the Webster Street Tube (tunnel). Upon exiting the tube, follow Webster Street to Atlantic Avenue and turn right. Follow Atlantic Avenue through the gate into Alameda Point (formerly Naval Air Station Alameda). Turn left on Ferry Point and proceed along the water towards the cluster of large ships. Parking is available across the street from the USS Hornet. (See Detour instructions in the event of Tube closure.)
> ...



damn!! :uh: now those is some directions......clownin on mapquest


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* ReGaL KiNg *


***WiLL Be In ThE HoUsE***


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im ther im bringing my 41 chevy euro truck i hope i win best trike and most members


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 18 2007, 08:32 PM~8130971
> *im ther im bringing my 41 chevy euro truck i hope i win best trike and most members
> *


:0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

P.A  (P)=PARA(A)=ARIBA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 18 2007, 08:32 PM~8130971
> *im ther im bringing my 41 chevy euro truck i hope i win best trike and most members
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 18 2007, 09:23 AM~8126458
> *So i little change to the show .... the lot we were going to use at the naval base was changed ... so now we are going to be off to the left of the lot where the USS Hornet is USS Hornet So now the boxing is going to be held on the ship itself and the cars are going to be in the parking lot ....
> *



Damn , I hope we all dont get deported that day :wow: 
what better way for I.C.E. to get a bunch us shipped out! 

J/K :twak:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 09:34 AM~8141271
> *Damn , I hope we all dont get deported that day :wow:
> what better way for I.C.E. to get a bunch us shipped out!
> 
> ...



i know huh!!! is this a set up locs???? too much coincedence, that is around all this imigration laws! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 20 2007, 09:38 AM~8141295
> *
> i know huh!!!  is this a set up locs????    too much coincedence, that is around all this imigration laws! :biggrin:
> *



GOING to make my reservations @ rosarito , just in case! :nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 20 2007, 09:38 AM~8141295
> *
> i know huh!!!  is this a set up locs????    too much coincedence, that is around all this imigration laws! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 would never do that .....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 20 2007, 10:22 AM~8141546
> *:0  would never do that .....
> *



:biggrin: j/k


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 20 2007, 10:23 AM~8141554
> *:biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

P.A


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:12 PM~8143535
> *P.A
> *


P A or TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8143550
> *P A or TTT
> *


P.A same shit diffrent language :angry:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 20 2007, 04:24 PM~8143597
> *P.A same shit diffrent language :angry:
> *


Orale dont get mad homie! Im bilingual :tears:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY BOSS NIGAS IN THE BAY NOR CAL RIDAHZ ALL CHAPTERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Loc's what it dew?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 12:35 AM~8146117
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY BOSS NIGAS IN THE BAY NOR CAL RIDAHZ ALL CHAPTERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


Thanks bro ... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 21 2007, 03:17 AM~8146314
> *Loc's what it dew?
> *


Damn bro you were on this beetch kinda early this morning .....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 21 2007, 09:08 AM~8147283
> *Damn bro you were on this beetch kinda early this morning .....
> *



SPANKING HIS MEAT IN THE GOOD MOVIES TO WATCH THREAD IN OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:58 PM~8169822
> *SPANKING HIS MEAT IN THE GOOD MOVIES TO WATCH THREAD IN OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

U GUYS HAVING A HOP?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 11:58 PM~8169822
> *SPANKING HIS MEAT IN THE GOOD MOVIES TO WATCH THREAD IN OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


:nono: I'M ON A SIDEKICK REMEMBER CAN'T WATCH VIDEOS ON THIS THING.....











BUT THANKS FOR SHARING WITH US THE REAL REASON YOU STAY LOGGED ON LIL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 25 2007, 03:20 PM~8173408
> *U GUYS HAVING A HOP?
> *


Not this year bro .... next year we will .......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8176220
> *I'LL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:
> *


Pinky promise :happysad:















:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 25 2007, 09:40 PM~8176508
> *Pinky promise :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey bro, I like that picture of you in the wizard of oz :barf:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8176220
> *I'LL BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:
> *


right on bro .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 09:38 AM~8178840
> *Count me in!
> *


 Cool bro ... :biggrin: 

I got that PM ... I like them .... Hit me up and let me know what we can work out


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

U want them all?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* REGAL KING * WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8178988
> * REGAL KING  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!
> *


My day off! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8178988
> * REGAL KING  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 26 2007, 12:06 PM~8179824
> *:uh:
> *


Hopefully Ale will be able to take you to this one TOO


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 26 2007, 11:06 AM~8179408
> *My day off!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


See ya' there


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

I will be there........











:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 26 2007, 11:06 AM~8179408
> *My day off!  :0  :cheesy:
> *




did u change jobs? :biggrin:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

sent a e mail several days ago want to get a vendor booth no one has responded  

holla please


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Jun 27 2007, 06:03 AM~8185577
> *sent a e mail several days ago want to get a vendor booth no one has responded
> 
> holla please
> *


I will get on that right away bro.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84 CUTTY WILL B THERE AND TAKIN PICS. 2 POST UP ON LIL. :thumbsup: HOPE THERE'S SOME LADIES THAT WANT 2 TAKE PICS ON THE LOW LOWS.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260

HOPE U GUYS COULD STOP ON BY


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8182159
> *did u change jobs?  :biggrin:
> *


Hell no...it pays too well! :biggrin: 

Just a shift change...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 28 2007, 10:34 AM~8194594
> *Hell no...it pays too well! :biggrin:
> 
> Just a shift change...
> *


I didn't know hookers worked the day shift too :0












J/p :biggrin: will you be going to this show bro?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 28 2007, 10:43 AM~8194678
> *I didn't know hookers worked the day shift too :0
> 
> J/p :biggrin: will you be going to this show bro?
> *


You little bastard! :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: 

Hell yeah I'll be there...you bringing the Regal?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Can I Bring Mr. Budders? Or is there a NO DOG policy????? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 02:26 AM~8200252
> *Can I Bring Mr. Budders? Or is there a NO DOG policy?????    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I will find out .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 29 2007, 02:26 AM~8200252
> *Can I Bring Mr. Budders? Or is there a NO DOG policy?????    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



even if there was a no dog policy, you wouldnt have no problem!!!!


thats more like a big rat!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK+Jun 28 2007, 10:34 AM~8194594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u beat me 2 it........


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Can't wait Homie !!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

kingfish definately gonna try 2 make it met locs out in turlock hes good peeps seems like a good group of folks any response about the dog policy i got a few pups that would like to go keep us posted


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 3 2007, 07:23 AM~8224969
> *kingfish definately gonna try 2 make it met locs out in turlock hes good peeps seems like a good group of folks any response about the dog policy i got a few pups that would like to go keep us posted
> *


:wave: Wussup Homie


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Are guys getting nervous hno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 4 2007, 08:28 AM~8233021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



same 2 u


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

A couple more weeks


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 5 2007, 10:23 PM~8244952
> *A couple more weeks
> *


Yeah i know i can't wait ..... hno: hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

almost time cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Got some fucked up news ..... 

Seems that we are being hated on for being a lowrider club .... the location that we were going to have the show at originally hated on us saying that we were a gang and that we were going to attract the wrong crowd there, so we could not do it there .... well we found the spot next to that lot and all was good until friday .... now the owner of that lot is saying the same exact thing the first owner said.... they said we could have the show still there as long as we had the whole police force there the fire department and an ambulance .... also get this .... we had to pay them $7500 and that is not a deposit .... we already have a million dollar bond with the city but this guy wants that on top of that .... as everyone knows shows do not make that much in the end once you pay everyone that was involved .... we are still trying to do the show but it will have to be a different location in Alameda .... I will keep everyone posted as to the out come of what is going on .... I am so pissed off at the stereo typing going on .... please everyone pray that we can get a location so we can still have our show .... thanks everyone .... 

Locs


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 10:51 AM~8274921
> *Got some fucked up news .....
> 
> Seems that we are being hated on for being a lowrider club .... the location that we were going to have the show at originally hated on us saying that we were a gang and that we were going to attract the wrong crowd there, so we could not do it there .... well we found the spot next to that lot and all was good until friday .... now the owner of that lot is saying the same exact thing the first owner said.... they said we could have the show still there as long as we had the whole police force there the fire department and an ambulance .... also get this .... we had to pay them $7500 and that is not a deposit .... we already have a million dollar bond with the city but this guy wants that on top of that .... as everyone knows shows do not make that much in the end once you pay everyone that was involved .... we are still trying to do the show but it will have to be a different location in Alameda .... I will keep everyone posted as to the out come of what is going on .... I am so pissed off at the stereo typing going on .... please everyone pray that we can get a location so we can still have our show .... thanks everyone ....
> ...


You know, it's those dumb asses who start fights at shows that give lowriding a bad name. :angry: 

Have you tried compromising with the "overreacting" owner of the property? You might be able to request the presence of one Alameda County Sheriff Deputy to remain on scene like at the Street Low shows at candlestick and san jo. Not that it'll solve every problem, but at least it'll look like we're doing something about it.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8275061
> *You know, it's those dumb asses who start fights at shows that give lowriding a bad name.  :angry:
> 
> Have you tried compromising with the "overreacting" owner of the property? You might be able to request the presence of one Alameda County Sheriff Deputy to remain on scene like at the Street Low shows at candlestick and san jo. Not that it'll solve every problem, but at least it'll look like we're doing something about it.
> *


Yeah i think there is a meeting set for today to try compromising with the "overreacting" owner of the property ....


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 11:17 AM~8275131
> *Yeah i think there is a meeting set for today to try compromising with the "overreacting" owner of the property ....
> *


Well that's good, at least we still have "somewhat" of a chance. Good luck maintaining your composure and try not to swing at him :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

mothafuckers :angry: 


hopefully everythin goes good


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE....... :biggrin: 











THIS MOTHS SPECIALS...........GET YOURS ORDERD NOW..... WHILE SUPPLIES LAST........

22" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2200

24" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2700

26" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 5200

HAVE MOST SIZES AND APPLICATIONS..... FOR MORE INFO JUST CONTACT US...... around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

keep us posted


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8280234
> *keep us posted
> *


Will do bro


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 10:20 AM~8283695
> *Will do bro
> *


By the way, how did the meeting go yesterday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2007, 10:51 AM~8274921
> *Got some fucked up news .....
> 
> Seems that we are being hated on for being a lowrider club .... the location that we were going to have the show at originally hated on us saying that we were a gang and that we were going to attract the wrong crowd there, so we could not do it there .... well we found the spot next to that lot and all was good until friday .... now the owner of that lot is saying the same exact thing the first owner said.... they said we could have the show still there as long as we had the whole police force there the fire department and an ambulance .... also get this .... we had to pay them $7500 and that is not a deposit .... we already have a million dollar bond with the city but this guy wants that on top of that .... as everyone knows shows do not make that much in the end once you pay everyone that was involved .... we are still trying to do the show but it will have to be a different location in Alameda .... I will keep everyone posted as to the out come of what is going on .... I am so pissed off at the stereo typing going on .... please everyone pray that we can get a location so we can still have our show .... thanks everyone ....
> ...




dammmmmmmmmm homie I hope everything works out


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok here is another update .... 

Our president just got back today from talking with these people and they said that they are sorry but they will not let us have it there. Their sources are saying that we would be attracting the wrong crowd and that they are sorry and are in no way stereo typing us .... 

We are still trying for one last resort in Alameda still at a college that is right down the street so we can still have a show .... If they say no then the show is cancelled completely ..... :yessad: 

If we are shot down there as well we wanted to know who would still be down for a BBQ or something at a park or something .... since we locked in that date and not everyone wants to head to Fresno for that show then we would try and have something at a park .... This shit is really frustrating and upsetting .... 

If we can still have something in the area and if people are still down to roll let me know .... 

Sorry guys for the let down .... we tried everything we could just have to cross our fingers that this college does not stereo type us like the rest of the people around here .... 

I will know by either tomorrow or friday if our last resort does work or not .... 

  :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

thats fucked up :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 04:11 PM~8286342
> *Ok here is another update ....
> 
> Our president just got back today from talking with these people and they said that they are sorry but they will not let us have it there. Their sources are saying that we would be attracting the wrong crowd and that they are sorry and are in no way stereo typing us ....
> ...



keep ur head up homie


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

SHIT, we were looking forward to this show , hopefully its still on @ the collage


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 11 2007, 08:04 PM~8287910
> *SHIT, we were looking forward to this show , hopefully its still on @ the collage
> *


X2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 04:11 PM~8286342
> *Ok here is another update ....
> 
> Our president just got back today from talking with these people and they said that they are sorry but they will not let us have it there. Their sources are saying that we would be attracting the wrong crowd and that they are sorry and are in no way stereo typing us ....
> ...


THATS SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I sure hope you guys can pull it off, but it sounds like everyone has it in for you.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Loc's I'm sorry to hear that bro
I just read all this right now, havnt been on LayItLow for a while, either way I'm down for whatever you guys decide homie.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys lets see what we can find out by either today or tomorrow ....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im down for whatever! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8286342
> *Ok here is another update ....
> 
> Our president just got back today from talking with these people and they said that they are sorry but they will not let us have it there. Their sources are saying that we would be attracting the wrong crowd and that they are sorry and are in no way stereo typing us ....
> ...


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

:angry: pinche gueyes....... I SAY F.T.P...........

Fuck it what about martin luther king park on dolittle by the oakland airport.. they got some big parking & its always empty..... at the oakland resevoir.... plus its free to get in........


or the San Leandro Marina..... the parking lot by the torpedo......


werever homie..... holla.... i think a lot of people were not planning on riding out to fresno.... so lets see whats up.... holla


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 04:11 PM~8286342
> *Ok here is another update ....
> 
> Our president just got back today from talking with these people and they said that they are sorry but they will not let us have it there. Their sources are saying that we would be attracting the wrong crowd and that they are sorry and are in no way stereo typing us ....
> ...




Who in the hell are their sources.. :uh: :guns:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

i hope all goes well with another location. that goes to show you that people still stereo type either your black,white, latino, pacific islander or just human beings. 

they just don't understand!!!! lord please help them - ONE LOVE BAY AREA BOSSES.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it reminds me of a couple years back, my club tried to have a show at lake elizabeth in fremont. they were gonna let us use the old lagoon that is fenced off. they said we needed insurance, so we looked into it and were gonna wait till right before the show, then we needed security so we booked some, then we needed permits, we filled them out. we had everything covered from djs, to food, to insurace, even full sponsors that were gonn ahelp out. then last minute they said we couldnt charge anybody to enter or get in and if anything was to be sold like food or anything they wanted a fat cut of the money! at the end we said fuck it it was too much for us to deal with at the time so we had our regular bbq there and then they hated on us and had fremont pd and gang task force there takin pics. they eventually broke it up and said we will never be able to have anything in fremont again! so yeah i feel what your goin threw, just when you think you have somethin covered they find a new way to fuck you! :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DAMN RACISM


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

I BET IF U TOLD THEM IT WAS A HOT ROD SHOW THE PINCHE PUTOS WOULD BE LIKE """ DUUUDE... U GUYS CAN HAVE THE ENTIRE NAVAL BASE FOR FREE..........


BAYAREA BOSSES THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS YOUR BACKS...... JUST PICK A PARK AND YOU'LL SEE......... I STILL SAY MARTIN LUTHER KING JR PARK ACCROSS FROM THE AIRPORT...... THEY GOT 2 BIG ASS PARKING LOTS.....U CAN SEE THE COLISEUM FROM IT....... THERE IS NEVER ANYONE THERE....... & ITS FREE

BACK IN 1999 THERE WAS A PICNIC THERE WERE USO,LATIN IMAGE,SABOR LATINO,NUESTRO ESTILO, SUPREME.... AND EVEN PINCHE STRAWBERRY FROM WILD 949 SHOWED UP TO BROADCAST....... & IT WAS ALL FOR FREE AND NO PEOPLE AROUND TO HATE.........

DONT KNOW IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THAT ONE.... THEN AFTER THE QUE EVERYONE ENDED UP AT THE TACOS TRUCKS ON 23RD........



SOO INSTEAD OF BRINGING OUR REGISTRATION MONEY WE'LL BRING CARNE ASADA.... THEY GOT SOME BIG ASS BARBEQUE PITS...... ESTA FIRME ESE PARQUE....



DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE THATS AT? ITS EITHER THE OAKLAND ESTUARY OR RESEVIOR... SEPA LA MADRE... BUT FOR SURE ITS THE MARTIN LUTHER KING JR PARK.....on Doolitle
THE PLACE WERE WE USED TO POST UP AND WATCH THE FIREWORK SHOWS FROM THE COLISUEM........


lowriders for life....... fuck the rest.......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Jul 12 2007, 01:45 PM~8294020
> *I BET IF U TOLD THEM IT WAS A HOT ROD SHOW THE PINCHE PUTOS WOULD BE LIKE """ DUUUDE... U GUYS CAN HAVE THE ENTIRE NAVAL BASE FOR FREE..........
> BAYAREA BOSSES THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS YOUR BACKS...... JUST PICK A PARK AND YOU'LL SEE......... I STILL SAY MARTIN LUTHER KING JR PARK ACCROSS FROM THE AIRPORT...... THEY GOT 2 BIG ASS PARKING LOTS.....U CAN SEE THE COLISEUM FROM IT....... THERE IS NEVER ANYONE THERE....... & ITS FREE
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I will look into that .... We have to have something on that day ....


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.ebparks.org/parks/mlk#activities


copy and paste to check out the details of the park


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Coyote Point? :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Locs, what the hell is going on!?!?!? I havent checked this thread in what felt like a couple days and all hell is braking loose.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Loc's so what's the latest?
:dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

My deepest apology’s go out to all the car club’s and solo riders who were going to come out and support the Bay Area Bosses family in our first annual car show and boxing. We have busted our asses trying to put together something so positive, fun, and entertaining for the community and now we are left with a huge disappointment. We still would love to have something for all you guys supporting us since I know many of you out there cancelled some plans and even went as far as asking for a day off to just chill with the lowrider family. We will keep you guys posted on any new news.

Thank You guys once again for being so supportive from all of us…
THE BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

sorry to here that --good luck guys


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 13 2007, 12:07 AM~8299151
> *My deepest apology’s go out to all the car club’s and solo riders who were going to come out and support the Bay Area Bosses family in our first annual car show and boxing. We have busted our asses trying to put together something so positive, fun, and entertaining for the community and now we are left with a huge disappointment. We still would love to have something for all you guys supporting us since I know many of you out there cancelled some plans and even went as far as asking for a day off to just chill with the lowrider family. We will keep you guys posted on any new news.
> 
> Thank You guys once again for being so supportive from all of us…
> ...




I had already cancelled Fresno show, so Locs next show u need 2 wear a Raider jersey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



j/k homies it sucks but remember 

Laughter is the best medicine :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2007, 08:53 AM~8300630
> *I had already cancelled Fresno show, so Locs next show u need 2 wear a Raider jersey  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k homies it sucks but remember
> 
> ...


Sure bro i think i have one of those black trash bags at the house and i will get some silver duct tape for my own custom number ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k ..... 


yeah i know bro this sucks i can not believe that they fucked us like this .... we will still do something in place of this loss of a show ....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: sorry to hear that we know how hard it is to put on a show keep your head up hope you can do one next year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 13 2007, 08:58 AM~8300670
> *Sure bro i think i have one of those black trash bags at the house and i will get some silver duct tape for my own custom number .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> j/k .....
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Raider Hater :biggrin: 


so let's go 2 Fresno :biggrin: I'm not taking da truck just having a booth


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 13 2007, 07:58 AM~8300670
> *Sure bro i think i have one of those black trash bags at the house and i will get some silver duct tape for my own custom number .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> j/k .....
> ...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds like picnic time


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 13 2007, 10:27 PM~8305541
> *sounds like picnic time
> *


Thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 13 2007, 12:07 AM~8299151
> *My deepest apology’s go out to all the car club’s and solo riders who were going to come out and support the Bay Area Bosses family in our first annual car show and boxing. We have busted our asses trying to put together something so positive, fun, and entertaining for the community and now we are left with a huge disappointment. We still would love to have something for all you guys supporting us since I know many of you out there cancelled some plans and even went as far as asking for a day off to just chill with the lowrider family. We will keep you guys posted on any new news.
> 
> Thank You guys once again for being so supportive from all of us…
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Keep Us Informed Loc's .


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8308785
> *Keep Us Informed Loc's .
> *


x2


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8308785
> *Keep Us Informed Loc's .
> *


yo, any new updates on the show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2007, 10:03 PM~8316155
> *yo, any new updates on the show
> *


:dunno:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 15 2007, 10:03 PM~8316155
> *yo, any new updates on the show
> *


I will know more by tomorrow morning....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 02:48 PM~8320719
> *I will know more by tomorrow morning....
> *


Let us know bro


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 03:48 PM~8320719
> *I will know more by tomorrow morning....
> *


Miss you guys there this sat!!!!!!!!!!at the park,EDDIE car is in SAC, getting the whole in side down!!!!! check it out on his RIP post!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2007, 01:48 PM~8320719
> *I will know more by tomorrow morning....
> *


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

we need updates!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

T T T

A fat PICNIC would be the sh*T!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

So it looks like it is going to have to be a picnic after all cause the college said they needed more time to approve it. We are looking into what park to have something at where there is allot of parking..... I am going to go and check out a few parks tonight and see what i can find .... Thanks to everyone for the support ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> Sure bro i think i have one of those black trash bags at the house and i will get some silver duct tape for my own custom number ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> HEY! WATCH YOUR MOUTH BUDDY!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > Sure bro i think i have one of those black trash bags at the house and i will get some silver duct tape for my own custom number ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > HEY! WATCH YOUR MOUTH BUDDY!!!!! :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2007, 10:18 AM~8327607
> *It was hard watching my mouth i was laughing too much when typing that out ....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i agree with loc any raider that comes to bay area bosses event should wear the S.F. symbol. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 17 2007, 11:24 AM~8327650
> *i agree with loc any raider that comes to bay area bosses event should wear the S.F. symbol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 











And I don't even like football !!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

MAN THATS FUCKED UP...THOSE FUCKERS WOULDNT LET U GUYS HAVE A SHOW ????? WELL THEN....... :guns: TELL THEM TO TAKE THAT AND A BIG :thumbsdown: THEY SUCK........FUCKEN ASSHOLES :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 17 2007, 11:24 AM~8327650
> *i agree with loc any raider that comes to bay area bosses event should wear the S.F. symbol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

what up with it homies out in the bay nor cal ridahz got your back no matter where you guys have the show,keep it posted with where and when. 
and theres no raiders going to put no dammmmmmmm niner shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit on ever :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 17 2007, 11:24 AM~8327650
> *i agree with loc any raider that comes to bay area bosses event should wear the S.F. symbol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO THE HELL R U TO TELL ANYONE ANYTHING! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok since the Alameda naval base are acting like BIT*#ES, here is the back up plan. Were going to have a little fun in the park this Sunday July 22 at Quarry Lakes on the border line of Fremont Union City. The park opens @ 6am so our club will be there extra early to reserve a couple of tables as it it’s a first come first serve basis there is a $5 per car entrance fee to the park, plenty of parking, a huge lake were you can swim hike and even fish, so come out bring your family, rides, swim trunks, canoes, fishing poles and be ready to have a blast. 
NO ALCOHOL

DIRECTIONS: From I-880 in Fremont, take the Decoto Road exit east and proceed to Paseo Padre Parkway. Turn right on Paseo Padre, then left on Isherwood Way. Proceed to the park entrance on the right. From Mission Blvd (Hwy. 238) in Fremont, turn south on Nursery Ave. (away from the hills) and right (west) on Niles Blvd. Turn left on Osprey Drive and left on Quarry Lakes Drive. Proceed to the park entrance on the left. 

2100 Isherwood Way
Fremont, CA 94536


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

heres a link to the park website
http://www.ebparks.org/parks/quarry_lakes


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 17 2007, 03:17 PM~8329727
> *Ok since the Alameda naval base are acting like BIT*#ES, here is the back up plan. Were going to have a little fun in the park this Sunday July 22 at Quarry Lakes on the border line of Fremont Union City. The park opens @ 6am so our club will be there extra early to reserve a couple of tables as it it’s a first come first serve basis there is a $5 per car entrance fee to the park, plenty of parking, a huge lake were you can swim hike and even fish, so come out bring your family, rides, swim trunks, canoes, fishing poles and be ready to have a blast.
> NO ALCOHOL
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

BRING YOUR OWN FOOD TO COOK THERE ARE PLENTY OF BBQ PITS THERE IF YOU DONT WANT TO BRING YOURS.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

coyote point in san mateo :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 17 2007, 03:17 PM~8329727
> *Ok since the Alameda naval base are acting like BIT*#ES, here is the back up plan. Were going to have a little fun in the park this Sunday July 22 at Quarry Lakes on the border line of Fremont Union City. The park opens @ 6am so our club will be there extra early to reserve a couple of tables as it it’s a first come first serve basis there is a $5 per car entrance fee to the park, plenty of parking, a huge lake were you can swim hike and even fish, so come out bring your family, rides, swim trunks, canoes, fishing poles and be ready to have a blast.
> NO ALCOHOL
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SO FREMONT IT IS?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 09:46 AM~8336132
> *
> SO FREMONT IT IS?
> *


YUP .... You coming out? Bring KaliRider with you .....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

locs...can we bring a bbq pit out to the park. also, is it cool to burn ganja there too.? i'm going to do my best to make it. i have folks from GUAM coming in on that day.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 18 2007, 09:54 AM~8336192
> * locs...can we bring a bbq pit out to the park. also, is it cool to burn ganja there too.? i'm going to do my best to make it. i have folks from GUAM coming in on that day.
> *


I will find out about pits but from what i heard there are allot of pits already there .... 
you can burn ganja anywhere .... it is from the earth and herbal medicine ....  

cool bro i hope to see you out there .... if not all good , i'll catch up with you at the next show (Life's Finest)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 18 2007, 09:54 AM~8336192
> * locs...can we bring a bbq pit out to the park. also,  is it cool to burn ganja there too.?   i'm going to do my best to make it. i have folks from GUAM coming in on that day.
> *


That's bad for you bro :no:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 12:02 PM~8337156
> *That's bad for you bro :no:
> *


  not if your a RASTAMAN like me.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

glad to see you guys are still able to have a picnic!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 18 2007, 12:34 PM~8337416
> * not if your a RASTAMAN like me.
> *






uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 18 2007, 12:34 PM~8337416
> * not if your a RASTAMAN like me.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 18 2007, 12:02 PM~8337156
> *That's bad for you bro :no:
> *


THAT'S THE ONLY THING KEEPING ME ALIVE! :0


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*locs can i bring................................*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 12:03 PM~8353851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it said that they charge $2 for a dog and he has to stay on a leash .... you still brining the 65 bro? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah i dont see a problem bringing the under construction 65 :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:16 PM~8354714
> *yeah i dont see a problem bringing the under construction 65  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Shotgun!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

24hrs :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

we here at the picnic nice park, perfect weather, good turn around :thumbsup:


Here are some pics, from my phone not good quality but a lil something...........












* LIFE'S FINEST *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

we here at the picnic nice park, perfect weather, good turn around :thumbsup:


Here are some pics, from my phone not good quality but a lil something...........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BULLDOG'S 68


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:



* THANKS TO THE BAY AREA BOSSES FOR THE PICNIC, GOOD TURN AROUND AND GREAT LOCATION LETS DO THIS AGAIN *




*LOCS GET AT ME SO WE CAN PICK A DATE FOR THIS LAYITLOW THING


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good turn out................nice meeting you locs :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

it was nice kicking it with you guys, i'm always down to support a local club...next time i wont eat before i go though :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2007, 07:59 PM~8366746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*MR. BUDDERS ALSO WANTS TO THANK THE BOSSES FOR THE KOO KICK BACK PICNIC...........*


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*BY THE END OF THE DAY HE WAS PASSSED OUT !!!!*


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2007, 08:29 PM~8367027
> *BY THE END OF THE DAY HE WAS PASSSED OUT !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I was looking for my camera to take a pic. he was out under that tree.


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

HEY R U FROM THE 707?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Where were you Eddie? (Baytrokita)
:scrutinize:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who could make it out on this last minute event ..... 

All Eyes on Us
Bay Bombs
BLVD Kings
Changin the Game
Chicano Customs
Classic Image
Lay M Low
Lifes Finest
Low Creations
Luxurious
Salinas 
And Pauly, Simon....


All the solo riders and anyone else i might have forgotten ..... 

It was a long day but well worth it ..... 

Thanks again ..... 

I will post picture tomorrow when i get to work .....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2007, 10:56 PM~8367333
> *Where were you Eddie? (Baytrokita)
> :scrutinize:
> *


painting some parts for one of my members truck


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 22 2007, 09:00 PM~8367388
> *painting some parts for one of my members truck
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2007, 08:59 PM~8367380
> *I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who could make it out on this last minute event .....
> 
> All Eyes on Us
> ...


it was a cool spot. didnt know it was so big there. great location uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 23 2007, 01:16 AM~8368887
> *it was a cool spot. didnt know it was so big there. great location uffin:
> *


you were out there bro? i didnt see you :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 22 2007, 11:50 PM~8367807
> *Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


you'll see it at the san mateo show on a 20x20 if you decide to show up.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 23 2007, 05:51 AM~8369234
> *you'll see it at the san mateo show on a 20x20 if you decide to show up.. :biggrin:
> *


Maybe :0 ...................................

















:no: * NOT !!!!! *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 23 2007, 01:16 AM~8368887
> *it was a cool spot. didnt know it was so big there. great location uffin:
> *


Thanks for making it out bro ....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

had a good ass time relaxing by the lake

but my face is hella sun burnt now 

thanks Bay area Bosses


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 22 2007, 07:42 PM~8366615
> *good turn out................nice meeting you locs :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for making it out and it was good meeting you too bro.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 23 2007, 10:25 AM~8370682
> *had a good ass time relaxing by the lake
> 
> but my face is hella sun burnt now
> ...


Yeah i know what you mean my head and face are burnt ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i got there late .,...............good turn out though .... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup locs.... sorry couldn't make it to the picnic, stuck doing things around the house. looked like a good turnout. next time i'll be there fo sho. ONE LOVE BAY AREA BOSSES!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah locs.. sorry i couldnt make it, had to leave out of town... came back sunday at 3pm, i was still gonna go but then it took hour and a half fo return the renat a car... basterds... but ill be at the next one fo sho.. looks like a good turn out!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Low Creations C.C. had a good time, very nice spot out there. 




Locs, good to finally meet the person behind the computer. Like I said before had a good time, and Tony was a little well done from the sun. :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 23 2007, 06:45 PM~8374238
> *Low Creations C.C. had a good time, very nice spot out there.
> Locs, good to finally meet the person behind the computer.  Like I said before had a good time, and Tony was a little well done from the sun. :roflmao:
> *


I think I was over cooked ..... oh well it was worth it had a great time .... and good to finally meet you bro .... See you guys out in Modesto this saturday ....


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

too bad i couldnt bring out my ride, but i was there for a quick min.......lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 24 2007, 09:24 AM~8378632
> *I think I was over cooked ..... oh well it was worth it had a great time .... and good to finally meet you bro .... See you guys out in Modesto this saturday ....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up BOSSES. im sorry i didnt make it.  come ur next show ill b there.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 06:07 PM~8382463
> *whats up BOSSES. im sorry i didnt make it.  come ur next show ill b there.
> *


All good bro ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup locs looks like everything turned out coo' for you guys!!!!! Sorry I couldnt make it bro I had a guy quit on me now I gotta bust my ass but mabe next time homie!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 30 2007, 09:34 AM~8425394
> *sup locs looks like everything turned out coo' for you guys!!!!! Sorry I couldnt make it bro I had a guy quit on me now I gotta bust my ass but mabe next time homie!!
> *


Not a problem bro ... get your paper first .... I'll see you at the next show ....


----------

